# 

## Ginger

50,   .  ?       .
  ;       ,     , ,     ,      .
   , ,  ,   ,  ? 
.

----------

*Ginger*,   ,    .      -  ,         shdsl.    ,          .       ,      PRI.
      ?    ...
 ,   -      /    ...

----------


## Ginger

! 
       ,     ,    . 
          ,     , ..       .

----------


## Enter

, 50/52  1-5  http://www.velton.ua/ru/utsk/add.shtml http://www.velton.ua/ru/utsk/tv/poltava_tv.xls

----------


## Ginger

> , 50/52  1-5  http://www.velton.ua/ru/utsk/add.shtml http://www.velton.ua/ru/utsk/tv/poltava_tv.xls

   , 1200   ?!

----------


## Enter

> , 1200   ?!

   .       0-800-10-00-10

----------


## Ginger

> .       0-800-10-00-10

   ....

----------


## 23q

Opti---NET

----------


## Ginger

... 
,   ,   .      .     ? ,    .

----------


## Dima0011

> ... 
> ,   ,   .      .     ? ,    .

    3-5  
     -  10

----------


## Ginger

! 
....       ...

----------

"   "...

----------


## kyivstarnik

:
 - 41; 414 44; 46; 49; 51; 53/1; 61; 69/2; 71; 73; 75/2; 77; 77; 79 
           .

----------


## 23q

> .

  .      )

----------

